# Wayne Hendrix Custom Knives



## Nitro (Apr 26, 2006)

The Blade Show in Atlanta is approaching (June 16-18) at the Cobb Galleria Center. I thought I would show photos of the work one of my other favorite Custom Knife makers. 

Wayne Hendrix of Allendale, SC -www.hendrixknives.com

He was trained by George Herron and styles many of his designs in the classic Herron patterns.

These are dandy working blades and the craftsmanship is flawless.

Top to bottom- 

Rag Linen Micarta
Ivory Micarta
Mexican Desert Ironwood Burl

See yall at the show...........


----------



## Buck111 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wayne does top shelf work and his prices are very reasonable. Good score on those.


----------



## quailchaser (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the bottom one. Looks like it would fit the hand just right. Won't be able to make the show, but I will keep the website handy.


----------



## Dub (Apr 29, 2006)

I like the bottom one also.  Looks like a perfect skinning blade.


----------

